# Seriously thinking of selling boat and moving into kayaks.



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

I`ve been contemplating selling my boat and moving into kayak fishing. With the fuel prices, insurance ,maintenance, gooberment squeeze and the unexpected costs, it looks like a less expensive endeavor with all the fun of fishing. So I`ve have been looking at this particular brand of kayak and am wondering if anybody has any real time experience with one or knows anybody that does. This kayak looks like it`s very functional in many different areas of fishing. It`s stable and I won`t have an aching back by the end of the day. Mutliple rigging applications is what has drawn me to this particular style. 
So with the seasoned kayakers on this site I was hoping to get your feedback, pros and cons. Here is the link to what I was thinking about. 

http://www.wavewalk.com/


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

i would hardly call that a kayak. i can not even being to dream of paddling that thing for a half day. it is highly addicting. every company makes a fishign kayak now. seats are the main thing changing right now. hobie, jackson, native diablo watesports all have kayaks with lazyboy's on them now. joking aside they do have what is basically a beach chair
.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Hmmm. I'm not familiar with that one but I would first recommend to try it and other models first before you buy it. That model doesn't seem to be set up for fishing and appears not to have a lot of storage. Other considerations are where u will be fishing, inshore or offshore, how easy to transport and drag to the launch, beach, etc, how well does it track and paddle. I started with a Malibu and went to a hobie and will never go back. I love hands free fishing.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks more like a sit in that resembles a kayak. I would not own due to the fact it doesn't self bail and I have risen in many cats and they don't turn. Good luck!


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

I`ve looked at this one because of the capability of rigging a trolling motor on it or you can mount a 2hp kicker on it. The videos they show have this kayak being used inshore as well as offshore. It weighs 56 pds empty. It describes it as tracking very straight and easy to paddle and manuver. I will definately seatrail one before throwing any money down. The problem with the sit in or sit on top kayaks is the wear on my back. This one allows you to stand up, sit down , stretch out, etc. If I can find a local dealer I`ll have to check one out and let ya`ll know what I found. 
On the Hobie brand, that would be my second choice. I have a friend that has one and he says he loves it because of the hands free fishing, trolling and rigging capability.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Got to agree with Chad.....don't go with anything that isn't 'Self Bailing'. Been there, done that. It's more fun fishing than spending your afternoon dragging a swamped kayak across the IWC. The one piece of advice that I would really pay attention to is 'try it'. I really got excited about the concept of the Freedom Hawk kayak but when I talked with guys who really had experience they told me that they were really slow to paddle. Lots of drag. Look at what the successful guys are paddling or peddling. Go to some of the 'get togethers'; like the recent rigging clinic at Hot Spots. You can learn more from those guys in two hours than you can learn from salesmen in two years. Good luck.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

I wouldn't want to paddle it. There's no seat. I think that sittting on the center bench, if you want to call it that, would get uncomfortable pretty quick. you'll want to sit. If you put the small motor in it, you're trading one boat for another, Doesn't look like theres much storage. My .02, good luck w/ it.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Another I was looking at is the Hobie Pro Angler 14. This does have an adjustable seating option that looks to be comfortable. And I guess with practice you can stand up and fish. They describe it as stable enough to stand up and site fish. Anybody have any experience with this particular model?


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

catfever24 said:


> I`ve looked at this one because of the capability of rigging a trolling motor on it or you can mount a 2hp kicker on it. The videos they show have this kayak being used inshore as well as offshore. It weighs 56 pds empty. It describes it as tracking very straight and easy to paddle and manuver. I will definately seatrail one before throwing any money down. The problem with the sit in or sit on top kayaks is the wear on my back. This one allows you to stand up, sit down , stretch out, etc. If I can find a local dealer I`ll have to check one out and let ya`ll know what I found.
> On the Hobie brand, that would be my second choice. I have a friend that has one and he says he loves it because of the hands free fishing, trolling and rigging capability.


Just know that once you put any kind of motor on that or any kayak or canoe you're back to those regulations that you're trying to get away from. 
Not familiar with that boat but it doesn't look comfortable, safe (as in self bailing) or set up for fishing. You might want to look at some of the yaks that are set up to add outriggers, Hobie.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

If you dont mind spending the coin on a new Hobie PA14 DO IT! You can very easily stand in it right away even in the Gulf on most days with little to no practice. It has a great seat and PRACTICAL storage unlike this "kayak" you are looking at.

There is a reason why Hobies are the most popular fishing kayak in this area. 

You do NOT want a kayak that doesnt self bail especially if you plan on doing any type of fishing where there may be even the smallest of waves, in other words unless you plan on fishing rivers or small lakes you need a self bailing sit on top.

Look no further then the PA14, seriously.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> If you dont mind spending the coin on a new Hobie PA14 DO IT! You can very easily stand in it right away even in the Gulf on most days with little to no practice. It has a great seat and PRACTICAL storage unlike this "kayak" you are looking at.
> 
> There is a reason why Hobies are the most popular fishing kayak in this area.
> 
> ...


+1 for that! Would deffinetly look into a hobie!


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> If you dont mind spending the coin on a new Hobie PA14 DO IT! You can very easily stand in it right away even in the Gulf on most days with little to no practice. It has a great seat and PRACTICAL storage unlike this "kayak" you are looking at.
> 
> There is a reason why Hobies are the most popular fishing kayak in this area.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I didn`t think about this wave walker not being self bailing. My plan is to use this out in the gulf as much as possible. The more I do research on the Hobie PA14, the more I`m liking it. It looks like Hobie is always upgrading the use of the kayak. I do like the livewell and bottom finder features. This would be a must to be fishing offshore. My main fishing location will be off Grayton Beach. There are a lot of great inshore spots holding all species of fish. But for me to run down there now with my boat, it takes a lot of fuel. I also fish Port St Joe a lot. This would be great at Port St Joe.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Cat - there are hundreds of kayak fishermen in this area and if you read this and other forums long enough, you will get a sense for what works and what doesn't. As was mentioned, there are lots of manufacturers and fishing kayak designs out there. I am not going to push one or the other - it depends on your preferences and your budget. Hobie has come on strong in the last few years, but the other manufacturers are producing new and very competitive designs. 

Pensacola Kayak & Sail is having their annual Demo Day March 16th - you can test drive all of the most popular paddle fishing kayaks Ocean Kayak, Wilderness Systems, Jackson, Native watercraft, etc. The GCKFA will be there as well - come talk to us and we will give you straight up "been there, done that" advice. 

In the meantime, look at the attached photos - this is the distribution by kayak manufacturer for our tournament since 2006. Sorry, there are a couple of early years missing. You will get an idea of what the local anglers are using.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for the great info FLSalomon. Looks like Hobie has the market at this point. But it would be great to see all the top manufacturers in one location and see what they have to offer. I`d love to make it to the annual Demo Day, but unfortunately for me I`ve got the Royal Family in town that weekend.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree on self bailing. Also look at a Native Mariner. I love mine, although it has not been wet in two weeks......


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

I was looking at them. There is a dealer there in Pensacola that will meet you somewhere and let you try one.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

I want 1 that rides like a bicycle & has plenty of room for my beer & rods, tackle. I can pedal it anywhere i want . Pedal not padle.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Native Watercraft makes the Mariner 10 and 12.5
http://www.nativewatercraft.com/boat.cfm?id=24 The local dealer is Pensacola Kayak & Sail on Barrancas Ave. 

Hobie makes the Pro Angler 12 and 14
http://www.hobiecat.com/kayaks/mirage/pro-angler The local dealer in Pensacola is Key Sailing at Quietwater Beach. IN FWB, Liquid Surf & Sail. In Panama City Beach, Sunjammers.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

*go for it!*

If you are single, no kids ...sell the boat and get a yak. 

If you have a family including a dog that loves the water more than you do, don't don't sell the boat, BUT still buy a kayak (lol).

I enjoy the new kayak experience, but also enjoy taking the family and dog out for a nice day on the water. If u can afford a Hobie, a PA 14 is the way to go imo. Also keep in mind that you are limited to only a few miles of fishing with a kayak, making inshore fishing (to me) somehow slow. Offshore is a whole different monster...you will catch fish left and right within just a couple miles out....you gonna love it. You 'll love the GOM even more, specially going out pass the brakers and coming back 'IN' when the surf is up...lol ....good luck and happy fishing.:thumbsup:


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

+1 on the Hobie. Not having to worry about a paddle makes all the difference in the world when kayak fishing. There's a reason why so many of us fish from them....


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

KingCrab said:


> I want 1 that rides like a bicycle & has plenty of room for my beer & rods, tackle. I can pedal it anywhere i want . Pedal not padle.


Not mine but this guy has been trying to sell this for months

http://panamacity.craigslist.org/boa/3593037439.html


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Last fishing trip on my Mariner i brought my dog with me. She enjoyed it!


----------



## ragsfisher (Oct 7, 2012)

moving into a yak too. but keeping the boat.lol


----------

